# pkg_validate aborts prematurely



## zspider (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi,

I've been trying to figure out why after updating to 9.2 and rebuilding all my ports, that `pkg_validate` is prematurely aborting with the following message.


```
Apparently interrupted by user. Exiting.
```

Tried reinstalling the sysutils/bsdadminscripts but I can't determine where the issue lies. Any ideas?


----------

